# [Irish NR] 7x7 Ciarán Beahan 3:12.23 single!



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

Huge thank you to Sameer for letting me borrow his cube!

[youtubehd]J2ElVqd2PLc[/youtubehd]

Irish and British Isles Record!

Top 20 in the world! Top 10 in Europe!

Cube: Shengshou

Method: Redux, freeslice

Rob please don't beat this!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh look, faster than my 6x6 times!

Gj


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh look, faster than my 6x6 times!
> 
> Gj



LOL, thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> LOL, thanks!



By the way, the link to your channel in your profile doesn't work.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> By the way, the link to your channel in your profile doesn't work.



Thanks for letting me know, I honestly don't know how to fix it. If you want to get to my channel then I'm afraid you'll just have to put my name in the search engine.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice, vgj!!! 

Also, how do you pronounce your name? My name is Kieran, and Ciaran is (usually) another spelling of it lol.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Ciarán (^^keer-ahn) you genuinely amaze me. I'm really glad your improving so well.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Nice, vgj!!!
> 
> Also, how do you pronounce your name? My name is Kieran, and Ciaran is (usually) another spelling of it lol.



Thanks! My name is the Irish version of Kieran, the first have of the name is pronounced the same for both spellings, but the second part of the name is pronounced on just spelled án.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Ciarán (^^keer-ahn) you genuinely amaze me. I'm really glad your improving so well.



Yet again thanks for letting me borrow your cube, if you didn't let me borrow it I probably would've failed.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 26, 2014)

You have the NRs for all the the events you have been to
Hats Off man!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> You have the NRs for all the the events you have been to
> Hats Off man!



Thanks! It took a while to get them all but I finally finished it off in November last year and have added another 4 to my name since.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

19th in the world and you had like a 3 second pause at the start!

2:56 (for world #10) is quite achievable here.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> 19th in the world and you had like a 3 second pause at the start!
> 
> 2:56 (for world #10) is quite achievable here.



I agree. There were a few pauses, so lots of room for improvement. That's ridiculous


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2014)

<3 how Dan is just like..... *foooood*


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the start of the last two centers was the longest pause, even when I was doing my last two edges I done 6 wrong moves. So yes, sub 3:05 is probably the best I can do right now, and soon enough I'll be able to get a sub 3!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

Splits: centers: 1:38
edges: 1:16
3x3: 18


----------

